
The Future Called: We're Disgusting and Barbaric - veggiefits
https://backchannel.com/the-future-called-were-disgusting-and-barbaric-aac9d3ab2b90#.tduv3adll
======
coldtea
> _Pregnancy, meat eating, and fossil fuels will all one day be unthinkable._

None of the three seem inherently discussing and "unthinkable", and the first
can even be described as "beautiful" or at least "What got you where you are
in the first place, morons".

I can understand "fossil fuels" as a stand-in for "harming the environment",
but as something "unthinkable" alone it is BS. Plus, without leveraging fossil
fuels initially for the industrial revolution etc., we'd never have "financed"
this sci-fi the article future describes.

If the future indeed considers us barbaric, I'd hope it is because amidst all
the greed, dreadful societal norms, wars, violence, racism, etc we live in, we
had the gal to think what would eventually be held against us would be
"pregnancy, meat eating and fossil fuels".

In other words, I hope the future considers this article a sign of barbarism
-- or else it's not a future I care about anyway.

------
paulrpotts
Wow, this is just idiotic, written by a guy in deep denial about what human
beings _are_ and what _life_ is.

The human future, if we have one, will be gritty, green, local, and full of
compost, manure, orchards, insects, fermentation, and lactation.

